# Lower bells canyon water level



## Fishing_Fiend25 (Mar 2, 2016)

I hiked my way up to lower bells canyon reservoir earlier today and was shocked by how low its is. I have been up their twice before and caught some fish but this time it didn't seem like a fish could survive in the shallow pond that it is currently. Does anyone know if it is like this every year? Do they just let the fish die then restock it or is it deeper than it seems?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think they keep it low for winter run off

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was up there last fall and it was super low too. Usually June time it's pretty full.


----------

